# JC Higgins Colorflow closed fork klunkerette



## J-wagon (Mar 23, 2022)

1950 JC Higgins Colorflow. 
Thought strange had closed end fork. Lo and behold! me find out fork missing beehive, rocker springer assembly. Built into klunkerette, will ride see how it goes!
👍


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm surprised the fork can fit a tire and look normal. I just bought one with the complete fork to use on my Huffman, but the head tube is too big and does not fit the Huffman frame.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 23, 2022)

Yup, interesting indeed. The full rigid axle to crown is 14.5"and looks like I can go fatter like 2.35 knobbies before it rubs top or sides. 
Compared to my other klunkerette, it looks normal. May not see in pic but it does give a greater fork offset. I'll see how it handles on ride.


----------

